# remove plastic chainring guard?



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

my bike came with a plastic chainring guard, should I keep it on there till it breaks off probably, or remove it now?


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

If you're talking about the plastic ring behind the cassette on the rear wheel, yes...try to get it off. It will eventually break and cause issues at precisely the wrong time.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are talking about the plastic ring on the outside of the big front chainring, its not a chain guide, its there to stop long pants from hooking up on the sprocket teeth and can be got rid of no problem or it will break the first time it hits a log across a track


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

sturge said:


> If you're talking about the plastic ring behind the cassette on the rear wheel, yes...try to get it off. It will eventually break and cause issues at precisely the wrong time.


already removed that, what a pain in the ass it was.

i'm talking about this:


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> If you are talking about the plastic ring on the outside of the big front chainring, its not a chain guide, its there to stop long pants from hooking up on the sprocket teeth and can be got rid of no problem or it will break the first time it hits a log across a track


I mean guard, not guide, sorry.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i would but you dont have to.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

i "removed" the plastic one on my bike with a rock on the trails a few days ago. lol.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

sturge said:


> If you're talking about the plastic ring behind the cassette on the rear wheel, yes...try to get it off. It will eventually break and cause issues at precisely the wrong time.


What damage do "dork disks" cause? I still have mine on, but it's starting to get loose.


----------



## burger49 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dork disc's make your bike look cheap, they aren't cool and they really serve no purpose.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd keep it until it breaks. It'll serve as a reminder to do better on that part of the trail that broke it.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

William_Cannon said:


> What damage do "dork disks" cause? I still have mine on, but it's starting to get loose.


it can break off and get stuck in the spokes, moving wheel+something in spokes=bad outcome.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

burger49 said:


> Dork disc's make your bike look cheap, they aren't cool and they really serve no purpose.


so if your chain goes over low gear and towards your wheel, the dork disc doesn't protect the spokes at all?


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

The one on the rear cassette is just bad compensation for a poorly adjusted drivetrain. If everything is set up properly, it isn't needed.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

jtemple said:


> The one on the rear cassette is just bad compensation for a poorly adjusted drivetrain. If everything is set up properly, it isn't needed.


Agreed, but all it takes is a fall to get your derailleur out of whack on the trail.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Please remove it. It will be one less piece of trash someone has to pick up.


----------

